

Lessons Learned from Our Winter Company Retreat - rmdmachado
http://blog.groupbuddies.com/posts/48-lessons-learned-from-our-winter-company-retreat

======
JoeAltmaier
Sounds like a good plan. Building something is always fun - and you can't be
doing sports all day for long without burning out on that. So may as well
alternate with more sedentary activities.

